# Grinder grease



## Mark A (11 Feb 2018)

Hi chaps,

I'm currently restoring an old Black & Decker 7" grinder and need some grease for the gearbox.

In the past I've used bog standard Lithium- Moly CV grease, but whilst taking apart some new Makita grinders recently I noticed the grease is a vibrant, almost fluorescent yellow and it got me wondering whether I should use something else.

Any suggestions?

The grinder won't see daily use, but it's so astonishingly well made I want to keep it working for a long time.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## -Matt- (11 Feb 2018)

Er, I chucked some brown stuff I found behind the press brake into the gearbox of the last one I dismantled. Ran fine. It was of CV consistancy too.
Be right!


----------



## Turbo (12 Feb 2018)

CV grease or any bearing grease would be ok, as long as it has a high melting point as grinder gearboxes can get warm under hard use!


----------

